# Sailfish!!



## Tyler Massey

Jake Macarthy caught this 68in sailfish at pensacola beach pier today. It ran about 400yds and came back to the pier pretty much dead so he had it gaffed and plans on getting a mount made.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

impressive


----------



## Worn Out

Way to go !!!

If the pier was only a little bit longer.....


----------



## Live4Fish

sweet, awesome


----------



## procompz71

<P align=left>nice man off a pier impressive


----------



## Linda

Thats truly a fish of a lifetime and about the nicest mounts there is . Its gonna look awsome on the wall. Congratulations to an outstanding young fisherman. Jake, what outfit, bait, # test and # leader was it on.


----------



## HaterAide

Please tell me why [email protected] can catch and release one from a kayak and everyone jumps on his ass but this guy KILLS one from a pier and everyone says congratulations?


----------



## mpmorr

> *HaterAide (10/14/2009)*Please tell me why [email protected] can catch and release one from a kayak and everyone jumps on his ass but this guy KILLS one from a pier and everyone says congratulations?


Because much like Tex, it is an amazing feat and most of the ass jumpers are out drinking. It is not the first time a sail has been caught from the pier but it sure is a once in a lifetime accomplishment. Unless of course he does it twice.:clap


----------



## Linda

> *HaterAide (10/14/2009)*Please tell me why [email protected] can catch and release one from a kayak and everyone jumps on his ass but this guy KILLS one from a pier and everyone says congratulations?


Because he has the f'n right to even if the fish didnt come to the pier bleeding dead.this is one hellava catch. Even morso than from a yak hateraid.


----------



## stargazer

There you go!


----------



## HaterAide

So I guess just become it came with a bit of blood you decided to play God and not take a chance to see if nature would allow the fish to live? They're much more resilient than you would think.


----------



## surfstryker

Excellent. Fish of a lifetime. Thats gonna be a great mount.:bowdown


----------



## Dylan

> *HaterAide (10/14/2009)*So I guess just become it came with a bit of blood you decided to play God and not take a chance to see if nature would allow the fish to live? They're much more resilient than you would think.




Sit on it keyboard cowboy...Jake that is a fish of a lifetime..Congratulations..All of you that have met Jake know this was not a fluke but a well played fish by a good fishermen..Awesome job bro..


----------



## HaterAide

> *surfstryker (10/14/2009)*Excellent. Fish of a lifetime. Thats gonna be a great mount.:bowdown


Too bad they probably will not even use the fish for the mount, seeing as how fiberglass replicas cature color better and are cheaper to produce; not to mention they last longer.

The kid's in his teens. You really think that is a fish of a lifetime? Not unless he dies tomorrow.


----------



## HaterAide

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*impressive



Says the guy who preaches conservation to the point of boring the rest of us on the other thread?

Whose side are you on?


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *HaterAide (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who preaches conservation to the point of boring the rest of us on the other thread?
> 
> Whose side are you on?
Click to expand...

I dont believe i was on anyones side i am just for what is right.I was being sarcastic.I have to know who jumped off the pier and measured that fish before they decided to stick a gaff in it.If one person can say they measured that fish i will be surprised.There is no way you can say you looked at the fish from 30 feet away and knew it was legal.yes you guessed but no one measured it.Im disgusted not so much with the fish that have been caught and killed but with the attitudes from members here towards the whole thing.


----------



## redfishslayer

congrads but you could of just beach the fish and took a picture so that you could get your mounted sailfish cause i know for a fact that kingsailfish mounts only want the pic of the fish not the fish but if you going to eat it like a good sport thenI guess that is ok:sick congradsagain:bowdown


----------



## John B.

pretty awesome!

is this even a fishing forum or is it a peta forum???

i thought sailfish weren't even considered billfish?

and hereeeeee we go.


----------



## Dylan

I see a bill...Maybe we can fry the sail..Like sail chips..


----------



## mpmorr

Well here we go again, cant some of you just realize that this kid and I mean kid caught a sail from the pier. Even if he had not gaffed it he could have played it until it floated. No law against that is there. He caught a freaking Sail off the pier. Something most people cant do off a boat, where they frequent. Now this kid is not one of my favorite people, but I respect the fact he caught a sail, even if was an accident. 

If you went hunting in North Florida and killed a 27 point on your first day as a guest,and wereput on a stand, then you have about the same odds as this kid. And yes I have met him. You guys need to get over it, fishing is fishing. No two people will ever agree about the size or the ethics.


----------



## skiff man99

Way to go Jake. Hit me up when you want to kill em in the boat


----------



## HaterAide

This forum is a joke. The same guys that were crucifying Tex are not chiming in at all on this thread. Biggest bunch of hypocrites I have never had the pleasure of meeting.


----------



## John B.

i'd like to meet you hateraide... for the sheer fact that i didn't think there was a bigger asshole out there than me.


----------



## Tyler Massey

I don't know much about billfish but i do know what afish looks like when it not going to make it after a fight. The fish ran 400 yds for line out, jumped 10+ times and was hooked deep. Being that we were on a pier and could not chase the fish down it just wore him out to the point of near death. If he would have broke it off it most likely would have just sank to the bottom and would have been a complete wast, taking the fish to the beach would have had the same result being that we were 1400ft from it. 

As for the length of the fish, we knew the fish was most likely not going to make it and we knew the length was close enough to take our chances with bringing it up on the pier so that's what we did. It is definitely a fish of a lifetime off of a pier and I'm proud of my friend and happy with all the decisions he made in this situation. The fish was 68in to the lower jaw and weighed 48lbs, he is going to have a replica made and the fish will be eaten. Everything that took place was legal so there is no reason to bash this thread.


----------



## HaterAide

> *John B. (10/14/2009)*i'd like to meet you hateraide... for the sheer fact that i didn't think there was a bigger asshole out there than me.


You can find me at the inlet at New Smyrna. I'm sure you've heard of it. Pretty good surfing down here.


----------



## 2bbchinit

That is a nice catch and it will be a beauty to mount on the wall,,,,,:clap:clap


----------



## HaterAide

> *tmass (10/14/2009)*If he would have broke it off it most likely would have just sank to the bottom and would have been a complete wast,



Well we all know what assuming does right?




> *tmass (10/14/2009)*I don't know much about billfish but i do know what afish looks like when it not going to make it after a fight. .


Do you really? Well since you don't know much about billfish, let me play a situation out for you. A large percentage of billfish, especially on heavy tackle (relative to the fish's size) are very much played out at the end of the fight, no matter where you caught it (yak, pier, boat). Hence the whole revival process...might take a couple minutes, might take 30.


----------



## Fishforlife2

> *HaterAide (10/14/2009)*This forum is a joke. The same guys that were crucifying Tex are not chiming in at all on this thread. Biggest bunch of hypocrites I have never had the pleasure of meeting.


Ok nothing against YOU HaterAide but JESUS guysJake is a great fisherman a tarpon over the summer a Sail now give the kid credit. If he wants to kill it thats fine its PERFECTLY LEGAL. Quit whining and crying everyone has done something that people dont like some are just to afraid to share. Personally I would've done the same thing andI wouldeat that fish disgusting or not. CONGRATULATIONS JAKE!!!:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap


----------



## John B.

> *HaterAide (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (10/14/2009)*i'd like to meet you hateraide... for the sheer fact that i didn't think there was a bigger asshole out there than me.
> 
> 
> 
> You can find me at the inlet at New Smyrna. I'm sure you've heard of it. Pretty good surfing down here.
Click to expand...

been there many a time...

ok, enough derail.


----------



## [email protected]

Piers on are FIRE this year! Heck of a fish! I hope this crazy shit carrys over tocobia season...there will be 100 pounders laying all over the deck! 2009 the year of the Sail! Hopefully it is a sign of things to come. Cobia Season Tarpon Season and Sailfish Season...I like the sound of that. Cant wait until next Sailfish Season...First Shot! Never met you Jake but Im sure we have stood side by side before....great fish! PS OIP is smokingPcola on Sails this year!


----------



## Tyler Massey

> *HaterAide (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *tmass (10/14/2009)*If he would have broke it off it most likely would have just sank to the bottom and would have been a complete wast,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we all know what assuming does right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tmass (10/14/2009)*I don't know much about billfish but i do know what afish looks like when it not going to make it after a fight. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really? Well since you don't know much about billfish, let me play a situation out for you. A large percentage of billfish, especially on heavy tackle (relative to the fish's size) are very much played out at the end of the fight, no matter where you caught it (yak, pier, boat). Hence the whole revival process...might take a couple minutes, might take 30.
Click to expand...

Ok, so you are telling me that we should have taken the LEGAL fish to the beach and got in the water and swam around with the LEGAL fish for how ever long it took toTRY and revive it?? 

Tex said he revived his completely and everyone jumped his ass and told him that the fish died and sank to the bottom and he was in a yak!! So are the chances of reviving this fish better than tex had reviving his??


----------



## Tyler Massey

> *[email protected] (10/14/2009)*Piers on are FIRE this year! Heck of a fish! I hope this crazy shit carrys over tocobia season...there will be 100 pounders laying all over the deck! 2009 the year of the Sail! Hopefully it is a sign of things to come. Cobia Season Tarpon Season and Sailfish Season...I like the sound of that. Cant wait until next Sailfish Season...First Shot! Never met you Jake but Im sure we have stood side by side before....great fish! PS OIP is smokingPcola on Sails this year!


I know Tex!! Year of the Sail!!

How many have been caught off of OIP?? A bunch have been caught off of P Cola but we don't talk about it too much..


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

> *HaterAide (10/14/2009)*This forum is a joke. The same guys that were crucifying Tex are not chiming in at all on this thread. Biggest bunch of hypocrites I have never had the pleasure of meeting.


You have permission to leave anytime.


----------



## [email protected]

Yea you guys have always been more talented at keeping things hush over that way. I dont know how many... PC has caught a bunch too. OIP saw 18 in one day.


----------



## Fishforlife2

> *tmass (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *HaterAide (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *tmass (10/14/2009)*If he would have broke it off it most likely would have just sank to the bottom and would have been a complete wast,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we all know what assuming does right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tmass (10/14/2009)*I don't know much about billfish but i do know what afish looks like when it not going to make it after a fight. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really? Well since you don't know much about billfish, let me play a situation out for you. A large percentage of billfish, especially on heavy tackle (relative to the fish's size) are very much played out at the end of the fight, no matter where you caught it (yak, pier, boat). Hence the whole revival process...might take a couple minutes, might take 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so you are telling me that we should have taken the LEGAL fish to the beach and got in the water and swam around with LEGAL fish for how ever long it took toTRY and revive it??
> 
> Tex said he revived his completely and everyone jumped his ass and told him that the fish died and sank to the bottom and he was in a yak!! So are the chances of reviving this fish better than tex had reviving his??
Click to expand...

Tmass I'm on your side but its a lost cause some people only see it THEIR WAY and can't think enough to see that there is ABSOLUTELY NOTHING WRONG WITH GAFFING THIS SAILFISH DEAD OR NOT. EVEN IF YOU COULD REVIVE IT. If jake wanted to gaff it I wouldve been the first to volunteer to kill it for him.


----------



## John B.

i jumped off the pier and measured it.


----------



## [email protected]

Tmass caught a Sail yesterday as well...it was a small one but still a heck of a feat. Figured I would mention it since you dont seem like a guy to self promote! Good Job!


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *Fishforlife2 (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *HaterAide (10/14/2009)*This forum is a joke. The same guys that were crucifying Tex are not chiming in at all on this thread. Biggest bunch of hypocrites I have never had the pleasure of meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok nothing against YOU HaterAide but JESUS guysJake is a great fisherman a tarpon over the summer a Sail now give the kid credit. If he wants to kill it thats fine its PERFECTLY LEGAL. Quit whining and crying everyone has done something that people dont like some are just to afraid to share. Personally I would've done the same thing andI wouldeat that fish disgusting or not. CONGRATULATIONS JAKE!!!:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap
Click to expand...

just curious as to how it was legal????If you cant measure the fish BTW this one was claimed to be 68 but the legal size is 63 so tell me Hopw did he know it was legal?He shot the fish with a Gaff with more than 30 feet of rope so technically he speared it.Sperafishing billsis also illegal for the simple fact you cannot measure a bill beore you shoot it with a gun.If you tow the fish to the beach thats also illegal.Unless he measured the fish as soon as the ish was landed and killed it without knowing than he broke the law IMO.He said he took his chances WTF?

Same thing with Tarpon.You can not molest or harass a tarpon if you do not have a tag.you cannot tow or drag to the beach for photo shoot.you have to make every effort to release the fish with aS LITTLE HARM AS POSSIBLE.

The only way you would have intent to keep a fish is by measuring it to make sure it is legal.You cant stick a 5 prong gaff in a fish and than decide yep its legal.This lack of respect for the resource disgust me.dragging these fish to the beaches half dead disgust me also.killing questionable fish is complete Bullshit.



One question.what color was that fish when it came to the pier because all i see is the back part of tail turning black in the first pic.i assume when the fish was killed it still had its color.



what would have truly impressed me would have been popping that fish off.If impressing yor pier buddys was that important than so be it but i can assure you the majority of guys that billfish are just as disgusted from this lack of give a shit.


----------



## [email protected]

> *John B. (10/14/2009)*i'd like to meet you hateraide... for the sheer fact that i didn't think there was a bigger asshole out there than me.


This cracked me up!


----------



## First Catch

Nice sail! Congrats.


----------



## Tyler Massey

> *[email protected] (10/14/2009)*Yea you guys have always been more talented at keeping things hush over that way. I dont know how many... PC has caught a bunch too. OIP saw 18 in one day.


Yeah we are pretty good at keeping things quiet..lol

we saw 9 or 10 today and have had more than a couple of days where we had sightings in the teens. Awesome year! I just need a BFT!


----------



## John B.

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fishforlife2 (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *HaterAide (10/14/2009)*This forum is a joke. The same guys that were crucifying Tex are not chiming in at all on this thread. Biggest bunch of hypocrites I have never had the pleasure of meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok nothing against YOU HaterAide but JESUS guysJake is a great fisherman a tarpon over the summer a Sail now give the kid credit. If he wants to kill it thats fine its PERFECTLY LEGAL. Quit whining and crying everyone has done something that people dont like some are just to afraid to share. Personally I would've done the same thing andI wouldeat that fish disgusting or not. CONGRATULATIONS JAKE!!!:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just curious as to how it was legal????If you cant measure the fish BTW this one was claimed to be 68 but the legal size is 63 so tell me Hopw did he know it was legal?He shot the fish with a Gaff with more than 30 feet of rope so technically he speared it.Sperafishing billsis also illegal for the simple fact you cannot measure a bill beore you shoot it with a gun.If you tow the fish to the beach thats also illegal.Unless he measured the fish as soon as the ish was landed and killed it without knowing than he broke the law IMO.He said he took his chances WTF?
> 
> Same thing with Tarpon.You can not molest or harass a tarpon if you do not have a tag.you cannot tow or drag to the beach for photo shoot.you have to make every effort to release the fish with aS LITTLE HARM AS POSSIBLE.
> 
> The only way you would have intent to keep a fish is by measuring it to make sure it is legal.You cant stick a 5 prong gaff in a fish and than decide yep its legal.This lack of respect for the resource disgust me.dragging these fish to the beaches half dead disgust me also.killing questionable fish is complete Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> One question.what color was that fish when it came to the pier because all i see is the back part of tail turning black in the first pic.i assume when the fish was killed it still had its color.
> 
> 
> 
> what would have truly impressed me would have been popping that fish off.If impressing yor pier buddys was that important than so be it but i can assure you the majority of guys that billfish are just as disgusted from this lack of give a shit.
Click to expand...

just to let you know, those are federal laws that only apply in federal waters... plus, some of those rules sound like you made them up. buuuuuttttt whatever, i thought you didn't consider a sail a billfish anyways??

and for the record, these are not personal attacks, just trying to clear things up.


----------



## [email protected]

-=Desperado=- You sir are a jackass...what are we going to do with you? Are you ever going to shut the hell up? Im guessing no...Im getting to the point that I begin to smile when I read ur crap...thats how much of it I have read over the last 6 years. Lets try to keep this thread from getting deleted since it was about someone accomplishment. We can start two other threads to bash me and you.:bpts:moon


----------



## Fishforlife2

Jesus christ. Ya'll just can't seem to understand what he does is his decision. No matter what you say nothing is gonna change THAT SAILFISH IS DEAD IT WILL NEVER SWIM AGAIN. I'm sure it will be eaten and as mentioned mounted. again CONGRATS JAKE ON A GREAT CATCH!!!

Oh and btw congrats Tmass on yours the other day!!:clap:clap


----------



## John B.

man, y'all should walk out on bob sykes on a saturday night and bitch at people who kill bull reds!!!!, they are actually breaking the law!


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *John B. (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fishforlife2 (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *HaterAide (10/14/2009)*This forum is a joke. The same guys that were crucifying Tex are not chiming in at all on this thread. Biggest bunch of hypocrites I have never had the pleasure of meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok nothing against YOU HaterAide but JESUS guysJake is a great fisherman a tarpon over the summer a Sail now give the kid credit. If he wants to kill it thats fine its PERFECTLY LEGAL. Quit whining and crying everyone has done something that people dont like some are just to afraid to share. Personally I would've done the same thing andI wouldeat that fish disgusting or not. CONGRATULATIONS JAKE!!!:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just curious as to how it was legal????If you cant measure the fish BTW this one was claimed to be 68 but the legal size is 63 so tell me Hopw did he know it was legal?He shot the fish with a Gaff with more than 30 feet of rope so technically he speared it.Sperafishing billsis also illegal for the simple fact you cannot measure a bill beore you shoot it with a gun.If you tow the fish to the beach thats also illegal.Unless he measured the fish as soon as the ish was landed and killed it without knowing than he broke the law IMO.He said he took his chances WTF?
> 
> Same thing with Tarpon.You can not molest or harass a tarpon if you do not have a tag.you cannot tow or drag to the beach for photo shoot.you have to make every effort to release the fish with aS LITTLE HARM AS POSSIBLE.
> 
> The only way you would have intent to keep a fish is by measuring it to make sure it is legal.You cant stick a 5 prong gaff in a fish and than decide yep its legal.This lack of respect for the resource disgust me.dragging these fish to the beaches half dead disgust me also.killing questionable fish is complete Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> One question.what color was that fish when it came to the pier because all i see is the back part of tail turning black in the first pic.i assume when the fish was killed it still had its color.
> 
> 
> 
> what would have truly impressed me would have been popping that fish off.If impressing yor pier buddys was that important than so be it but i can assure you the majority of guys that billfish are just as disgusted from this lack of give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just to let you know, those are federal laws that only apply in federal waters... plus, some of those rules sound like you made them up. buuuuuttttt whatever, i thought you didn't consider a sail a billfish anyways??
> 
> and for the record, these are not personal attacks, just trying to clear things up.
Click to expand...

Really?these apply to all waters and if he didnt measure it before he gaffed it than he technically speared it.Havnt seen to many gAFS get stuck into slot reds on the pier lately have you so whats the diference.?Im curios here so help me understand this*<P class=Body>Spearing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body. Spearing does not include the catching or taking of a fish by a hook with hook and line gear or by snagging (snatch hooking)."<P class=Body>Spearfishing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish through the instrumentality of a hand or mechanically propelled, single or multi-pronged spear or lance, barbed or barbless, operated by a person swimming at or below the surface of the water."<P class=Body>The use of powerheads, bangsticks, and rebreathers remains prohibited. The following is a list of species that are prohibited for harvest by spearing. Any other species not listed that are managed by the Commission, and those species not managed by the Commission, may be harvested by spearing.<UL class=Body><LI>Billfish (all species) <LI>Spotted eagle ray <LI>Sturgeon <LI>Manta ray <LI>Sharks <LI>Bonefish <LI>Tarpon <LI>Goliath Grouper <LI>Snook <LI>Blue Crab <LI>Nassau grouper <LI>Spotted seatrout <LI>Red drum <LI>Weakfish <LI>Stone Crab <LI>Pompano <LI>African pompano <LI>Permit <LI>Tripletail <LI>Lobster <LI>Families of ornamental reef fish (surgeonfish, trumpetfish, angelfish, butterflyfish, porcupinefish, cornetfish, squirrelfish, trunkfish, damselfish, parrotfish, pipefish, seahorse, puffers, triggerfish except gray and ocean) </LI>[/list]*


----------



## Yaksquatch

Hey man, good fish. Congrats... Alex





P.s. There's been more trolling on this forum in the past 2 days than Ernest Hemingway did in his entire lifetime. opcorn



P.s.s Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## John B.




----------



## Tyler Massey

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fishforlife2 (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *HaterAide (10/14/2009)*This forum is a joke. The same guys that were crucifying Tex are not chiming in at all on this thread. Biggest bunch of hypocrites I have never had the pleasure of meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok nothing against YOU HaterAide but JESUS guysJake is a great fisherman a tarpon over the summer a Sail now give the kid credit. If he wants to kill it thats fine its PERFECTLY LEGAL. Quit whining and crying everyone has done something that people dont like some are just to afraid to share. Personally I would've done the same thing andI wouldeat that fish disgusting or not. CONGRATULATIONS JAKE!!!:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just curious as to how it was legal????If you cant measure the fish BTW this one was claimed to be 68 but the legal size is 63 so tell me Hopw did he know it was legal?He shot the fish with a Gaff with more than 30 feet of rope so technically he speared it.Sperafishing billsis also illegal for the simple fact you cannot measure a bill beore you shoot it with a gun.If you tow the fish to the beach thats also illegal.Unless he measured the fish as soon as the ish was landed and killed it without knowing than he broke the law IMO.He said he took his chances WTF?
> 
> Same thing with Tarpon.You can not molest or harass a tarpon if you do not have a tag.you cannot tow or drag to the beach for photo shoot.you have to make every effort to release the fish with aS LITTLE HARM AS POSSIBLE.
> 
> The only way you would have intent to keep a fish is by measuring it to make sure it is legal.You cant stick a 5 prong gaff in a fish and than decide yep its legal.This lack of respect for the resource disgust me.dragging these fish to the beaches half dead disgust me also.killing questionable fish is complete Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> One question.what color was that fish when it came to the pier because all i see is the back part of tail turning black in the first pic.i assume when the fish was killed it still had its color.
> 
> 
> 
> what would have truly impressed me would have been popping that fish off.If impressing yor pier buddys was that important than so be it but i can assure you the majority of guys that billfish are just as disgusted from this lack of give a shit.
Click to expand...

The first pic was actually the second pic taken, the second pic was the first one taken when it came over the rail. The fish regained most of it color after it sat for 10 min or so..If you think the fish looks lively in the second pic then im gonna call you next time i catch one and it comes up looking like that and let you revive it!!

Next time you come out to the pier and a miracle happens and you hook a king or cobia im gonna make you go get in the water and measure it before i even think about gaffing it!


----------



## [email protected]

> *John B. (10/14/2009)*<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/IA_xZjR6Sxw&hl=en&fs=1& width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>


You ask to not derail and then start comedy hour? Play a minute of that video and that about hits the nail on the head...good find!


----------



## John B.

might as well...


----------



## [email protected]

> *John B. (10/14/2009)*might as well...


You know he is watching the video or looking up regs right now right?


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *[email protected] (10/14/2009)*-=Desperado=- You sir are a jackass...what are we going to do with you? Are you ever going to shut the hell up? Im guessing no...Im getting to the point that I begin to smile when I read ur crap...thats how much of it I have read over the last 6 years. Lets try to keep this thread from getting deleted since it was about someone accomplishment. We can start two other threads to bash me and you.:bpts:moon


LOL is the best you got?Mr waaahh waaaah will told everyone i was catching big fishes in front of the elmatador on okaloosa island in my hobie kayak so i deleted my pictures and stomped off like a lil bitch and said you was leaving bahhaha.Your accomplishments in that oversized surfboard mean as much to me as what that sailfish had for dinner.Im not part of your fan club so go drag some more fish up so you can gain some more internet fame with your 10 minute fish photo shoots ol fruity ass

PS let me know when you sell that SINKCRAFT and your ready to come learn how to troll and stop snobbling shit baits off the beach with bobbers and pier rats throwing first cast on your fruity ass


----------



## John B.

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*[hr*<P class=Body>Spearing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body. Spearing does not include the catching or taking of a fish by a hook with hook and line gear or by snagging (snatch hooking)."<P class=Body>Spearfishing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish through the instrumentality of a hand or mechanically propelled, single or multi-pronged spear or lance, barbed or barbless, operated by a person swimming at or below the surface of the water."<P class=Body>The use of powerheads, bangsticks, and rebreathers remains prohibited. The following is a list of species that are prohibited for harvest by spearing. Any other species not listed that are managed by the Commission, and those species not managed by the Commission, may be harvested by spearing.<UL class=Body><LI>Billfish (all species) <LI>Spotted eagle ray <LI>Sturgeon <LI>Manta ray <LI>Sharks <LI>Bonefish <LI>Tarpon <LI>Goliath Grouper <LI>Snook <LI>Blue Crab <LI>Nassau grouper <LI>Spotted seatrout <LI>Red drum <LI>Weakfish <LI>Stone Crab <LI>Pompano <LI>African pompano <LI>Permit <LI>Tripletail <LI>Lobster <LI>Families of ornamental reef fish (surgeonfish, trumpetfish, angelfish, butterflyfish, porcupinefish, cornetfish, squirrelfish, trunkfish, damselfish, parrotfish, pipefish, seahorse, puffers, triggerfish except gray and ocean) </LI>[/list]
> 
> *


i still see nothing here that applies to a gaff... correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## mpmorr

Why in Gods name did I even .......... Never mind, the weather must suck ass down there right now. I has not stopped raining for 3 weeks here. And JL, when you make Will jump off the pier and measure a fish, I will come down and clean every fish you catch. Too funny.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *tmass (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fishforlife2 (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *HaterAide (10/14/2009)*This forum is a joke. The same guys that were crucifying Tex are not chiming in at all on this thread. Biggest bunch of hypocrites I have never had the pleasure of meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok nothing against YOU HaterAide but JESUS guysJake is a great fisherman a tarpon over the summer a Sail now give the kid credit. If he wants to kill it thats fine its PERFECTLY LEGAL. Quit whining and crying everyone has done something that people dont like some are just to afraid to share. Personally I would've done the same thing andI wouldeat that fish disgusting or not. CONGRATULATIONS JAKE!!!:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just curious as to how it was legal????If you cant measure the fish BTW this one was claimed to be 68 but the legal size is 63 so tell me Hopw did he know it was legal?He shot the fish with a Gaff with more than 30 feet of rope so technically he speared it.Sperafishing billsis also illegal for the simple fact you cannot measure a bill beore you shoot it with a gun.If you tow the fish to the beach thats also illegal.Unless he measured the fish as soon as the ish was landed and killed it without knowing than he broke the law IMO.He said he took his chances WTF?
> 
> Same thing with Tarpon.You can not molest or harass a tarpon if you do not have a tag.you cannot tow or drag to the beach for photo shoot.you have to make every effort to release the fish with aS LITTLE HARM AS POSSIBLE.
> 
> The only way you would have intent to keep a fish is by measuring it to make sure it is legal.You cant stick a 5 prong gaff in a fish and than decide yep its legal.This lack of respect for the resource disgust me.dragging these fish to the beaches half dead disgust me also.killing questionable fish is complete Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> One question.what color was that fish when it came to the pier because all i see is the back part of tail turning black in the first pic.i assume when the fish was killed it still had its color.
> 
> 
> 
> what would have truly impressed me would have been popping that fish off.If impressing yor pier buddys was that important than so be it but i can assure you the majority of guys that billfish are just as disgusted from this lack of give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first pic was actually the second pic taken, the second pic was the first one taken when it came over the rail. The fish regained most of it color after it sat for 10 min or so..If you think the fish looks lively in the second pic then im gonna call you next time i catch one and it comes up looking like that and let you revive it!!
> 
> Next time you come out to the pier and a miracle happens and you hook a king or cobia im gonna make you go get in the water and measure it before i even think about gaffing it!
Click to expand...



[email protected] happens.I graduated from pier rat school like 15 years ago bro.I dont have to sit out there and blow smoke up everyones ass about all the big offshore fish i catch and all the crap you guys talk about.Its actually comical to listen to some of the shit that comes out of those guys mouths.If you really think throwing a jig or popsicle in front of a fish takes that much talent ill tie my next turd in a knot and bring it to the pier so you can ask me how i did it.FUKIN WILLYS............


----------



## John B.

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *[email protected] (10/14/2009)*-=Desperado=- You sir are a jackass...what are we going to do with you? Are you ever going to shut the hell up? Im guessing no...Im getting to the point that I begin to smile when I read ur crap...thats how much of it I have read over the last 6 years. Lets try to keep this thread from getting deleted since it was about someone accomplishment. We can start two other threads to bash me and you.:bpts:moon
> 
> 
> 
> LOL is the best you got?Mr waaahh waaaah will told everyone i was catching big fishes in front of the elmatador on okaloosa island in my hobie kayak so i deleted my pictures and stomped off like a lil bitch and said you was leaving bahhaha.Your accomplishments in that oversized surfboard mean as much to me as what that sailfish had for dinner.Im not part of your fan club so go drag some more fish up so you can gain some more internet fame with your 10 minute fish photo shoots ol fruity ass
> 
> PS let me know when you sell that SINKCRAFT and your ready to come learn how to troll and stop snobbling shit baits off the beach with bobbers and pier rats throwing first cast on your fruity ass
Click to expand...

correct me if i'm, wrong... but are you the same desperado that is on 'thehulltruth' forum???

the same desperado with a bertram that for some reason only goes 12mph wide fucking open?

again, just curious.


----------



## [email protected]

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *[email protected] (10/14/2009)*-=Desperado=- You sir are a jackass...what are we going to do with you? Are you ever going to shut the hell up? Im guessing no...Im getting to the point that I begin to smile when I read ur crap...thats how much of it I have read over the last 6 years. Lets try to keep this thread from getting deleted since it was about someone accomplishment. We can start two other threads to bash me and you.:bpts:moon
> 
> 
> 
> LOL is the best you got?Mr waaahh waaaah will told everyone i was catching big fishes in front of the elmatador on okaloosa island in my hobie kayak so i deleted my pictures and stomped off like a lil bitch and said you was leaving bahhaha.Your accomplishments in that oversized surfboard mean as much to me as what that sailfish had for dinner.Im not part of your fan club so go drag some more fish up so you can gain some more internet fame with your 10 minute fish photo shoots ol fruity ass
> 
> PS let me know when you sell that SINKCRAFT and your ready to come learn how to troll and stop snobbling shit baits off the beach with bobbers and pier rats throwing first cast on your fruity ass
Click to expand...



PLEASE JUST ONE TIME ANSWER ON THE FORUM HOW MANY BILLFISH YOU HAVE PERSONALLY CAUGHT! PLEASE! and then keep yourself out of the bluewater forum until you actually have some experience instead of what you read somewhere....also please provide some links to a report from your 35 bertram? Have I caught more bills on my tupperware then your bertram and rampage combined? I belive I have. And please come stand next to me on okaloosa pier next cobia season and I will catch every cobia that swims through that pier before you do! I would go trolling with you but you would probably learn something and actually catch something and then we would all be in trouble!


----------



## Gator

Great catch, anytime or anywhere. For all the whiners it's time for a hot steamy cup of shut the f%#k up


----------



## Tyler Massey

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *[email protected] (10/14/2009)*-=Desperado=- You sir are a jackass...what are we going to do with you? Are you ever going to shut the hell up? Im guessing no...Im getting to the point that I begin to smile when I read ur crap...thats how much of it I have read over the last 6 years. Lets try to keep this thread from getting deleted since it was about someone accomplishment. We can start two other threads to bash me and you.:bpts:moon
> 
> 
> 
> LOL is the best you got?Mr waaahh waaaah will told everyone i was catching big fishes in front of the elmatador on okaloosa island in my hobie kayak so i deleted my pictures and stomped off like a lil bitch and said you was leaving bahhaha.Your accomplishments in that oversized surfboard mean as much to me as what that sailfish had for dinner.Im not part of your fan club so go drag some more fish up so you can gain some more internet fame with your 10 minute fish photo shoots ol fruity ass
> 
> PS let me know when you sell that SINKCRAFT and your ready to come learn how to troll and stop snobbling shit baits off the beach with bobbers and pier rats throwing first cast on your fruity ass
Click to expand...

Will, I know it must be hard on you thata couple ofpier rats have caught more sailfish in one year than you have ever caught in your whole life. I would be jealous of us too if i were you so i completely see where you are coming from.


----------



## Fishforlife2

I say all these people whining and complaining should go out to the pier and prove us wrong catch a sailfish get it up and then get in the water and revive it. Good luck!!:letsdrink


----------



## Fishforlife2

I say all these people whining and complaining should go out to the pier and prove us wrong catch a sailfish get it up and then get in the water and revive it. Good luck!!:letsdrink


----------



## -=Desperado=-

Spearing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body..

Now if he did not measure the fish before he stuck the prongs in his ass than he technically speared it.The only way to harvest a fish LEGALY is to know the measurement and than you proceed to the gaffing process.This was not the case.The fish was killed before it was LEGALLY measured.Someone please unbiased opinion here correct me if im wrong or just ask an FWC officer.I would love to know if the fish would have been gaffed with the fwc officer standing there and the questioning wether it was legal or not.


----------



## Wild Injun

"operated by a person swimming at or below the surface of the water"

Pretty sure he wasn't standing at or below the surface of the water!:moon


----------



## John B.

tupperware.... now THAT is funny...


----------



## [email protected]

This one should be good...he has been typoing a while...probably mouthing to himself ol fruity ass this fruity ass that...I would love to be a fly on his wall.


----------



## John B.

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*Spearing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body..
> 
> Now if he did not measure the fish before he stuck the prongs in his ass than he technically speared it.The only way to harvest a fish LEGALY is to know the measurement and than you proceed to the gaffing process.This was not the case.The fish was killed before it was LEGALLY measured.Someone please unbiased opinion here correct me if im wrong or just ask an FWC officer.I would love to know if the fish would have been gaffed with the fwc officer standing there and the questioning wether it was legal or not.


so help me god you better not ever gaff a 20lb tripletail...


----------



## Wild Injun

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*Spearing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body..
> 
> Now if he did not measure the fish before he stuck the prongs in his ass than he technically speared it.The only way to harvest a fish LEGALY is to know the measurement and than you proceed to the gaffing process.This was not the case.The fish was killed before it was LEGALLY measured.Someone please unbiased opinion here correct me if im wrong or just ask an FWC officer.
> 
> 
> 
> If he was willing to pay the fine if it was short so what ?
Click to expand...


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *John B. (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *[email protected] (10/14/2009)*-=Desperado=- You sir are a jackass...what are we going to do with you? Are you ever going to shut the hell up? Im guessing no...Im getting to the point that I begin to smile when I read ur crap...thats how much of it I have read over the last 6 years. Lets try to keep this thread from getting deleted since it was about someone accomplishment. We can start two other threads to bash me and you.:bpts:moon
> 
> 
> 
> LOL is the best you got?Mr waaahh waaaah will told everyone i was catching big fishes in front of the elmatador on okaloosa island in my hobie kayak so i deleted my pictures and stomped off like a lil bitch and said you was leaving bahhaha.Your accomplishments in that oversized surfboard mean as much to me as what that sailfish had for dinner.Im not part of your fan club so go drag some more fish up so you can gain some more internet fame with your 10 minute fish photo shoots ol fruity ass
> 
> PS let me know when you sell that SINKCRAFT and your ready to come learn how to troll and stop snobbling shit baits off the beach with bobbers and pier rats throwing first cast on your fruity ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> correct me if i'm, wrong... but are you the same desperado that is on 'thehulltruth' forum???
> 
> the same desperado with a bertram that for some reason only goes 12mph wide fucking open?
> 
> again, just curious.
Click to expand...



[email protected] 12MPH wtf you smoking dude.that boat does 20knts in 3-4 foot head seas and to waah waah diaper boy that thinks he knows my ass so well.im pretty much done with this crowd of dumbasses.

YOU CANT FIX STUPID.



I see no point in saying or boasting or bragging on shit.i got over bragging and trying to impress classmates when i got laid TEX so give it a rest kayak boy.


----------



## Fishforlife2

This is a waste. Why can't yall just be happy that a pier rat showed you up and catches more fish than you...


----------



## [email protected]

I would be done bragging if I was trying to bragg to me too! Kayak boy...I like that. good night.


----------



## NICHOLAS

Did you even read what you looked up?





Spearing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body. Spearing does not include the catching or taking of a fish by a hook with hook and line gear or by snagging (snatch hooking)."



Gaffing a fish off the pier is not bow hunting, its not gigging, and its not spearfishing (Spearfishing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish through the instrumentality of a hand or mechanically propelled, single or multi-pronged spear or lance, barbed or barbless, operated by a person swimming at or below the surface of the water.") No one on the pier is swimming at or below the surface.



If anything it would be snagging. And that is not included.



Your post makes no sense.


----------



## Fishforlife2

This is a waste. Why can't yall just be happy that a pier rat showed you up and catches more fish than you...


----------



## John B.

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CANT FIX STUPID.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> well said sir.
Click to expand...


----------



## First Catch

Well, I'm gonna interject another "Nice Sail". Hopefully I can catch one soon....:grouphug


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *[email protected] (10/14/2009)*This one should be good...he has been typoing a while...probably mouthing to himself ol fruity ass this fruity ass that...I would love to be a fly on his wall.


Im sure you would ol sweet ass kayak boy.i dont think my ol lady would appreciate a peeping tom.you gonna get butt hurt again and stomp off cause i exposed your fishing spot or beg for numbers to the pole spot ol clueless ass?

No matter what you say or do you will still be that guy.same with tyler and John and the rest.No matter what you say or do or how you try to make yourselves look you will still be that boatless poor bastard pier rat working at a bait shop or hanging around that nasty pier and still posting lame ass pier reports or offshore pics of a handfull of mingos and other bottom CRAP


----------



## Fishforlife2

> *First Catch (10/14/2009)*Well, I'm gonna interject another "Nice Sail". Hopefully I can catch one soon....:grouphug


me too!! Their definitely out there.


----------



## Fishforlife2

> *First Catch (10/14/2009)*Well, I'm gonna interject another "Nice Sail". Hopefully I can catch one soon....:grouphug


me too!! Their definitely out there.


----------



## John B.




----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *NICHOLAS (10/14/2009)*Did you even read what you looked up?
> 
> 
> Spearing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body. Spearing does not include the catching or taking of a fish by a hook with hook and line gear or by snagging (snatch hooking)."
> 
> Gaffing a fish off the pier is not bow hunting, its not gigging, and its not spearfishing (Spearfishing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish through the instrumentality of a hand or mechanically propelled, single or multi-pronged spear or lance, barbed or barbless, operated by a person swimming at or below the surface of the water.") No one on the pier is swimming at or below the surface.
> 
> If anything it would be snagging. And that is not included.
> 
> Your post makes no sense.


GOOD GOD IM SURROUNDED BY STUPIDITY.iF HE CAPTURED THE FISH BY PIERCING ITS BODY than he speared it.If he did not measure the fish before he stuck it with the gaff than he technically speared it.Did you read the the first paragraph.IT IS ILLEGAL TO CAPTURE A BILLFISH USING A DEVICE THAT PIERCES HIS BODY EVEN IF YOUR 100 FEET OR 3 FEET ABOVE THE FISH.HE STILL NOT MEASURE THE FISH BEFORE HE KILLED IT WITH THE GAFF.


----------



## whome

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *[email protected] (10/14/2009)*This one should be good...he has been typoing a while...probably mouthing to himself ol fruity ass this fruity ass that...I would love to be a fly on his wall.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what you say or do you will still be that guy.same with tyler and John and the rest.No matter what you say or do or how you try to make yourselves look you will still be that boatless poor bastard pier rat working at a bait shop or hanging around that nasty pier and still posting lame ass pier reports or offshore pics of a handfull of mingos and other bottom CRAP
Click to expand...

this is great, this quote comes from the guy who traded a POS whaler for an even bigger POS that I wouldnt trust to pull away from the dock in. You have already been laughed at on The hull truth site after your stupid questions, and come back here to try and talk down to people some more. BTW how many of those bottom fishing trips did you take in that POS whaler where you had pics of mingos and other bottom "crap" in the bottom of your boat. Wasn't "CRAP" then was it? I've got $100 that says you will never make it to Ram Powell in that POS you own right now. Heck, you aint made it out of the pass in the three months you've owned it. You are such a hypocritcal dumbass...


----------



## Tyler Massey

Will, being a blue water rat and not being able to catch a billfish would be like a pier rat not being able to catch a king or cobia..Me, Tex and John B. can catch kings and cobia..Does that make us better than you??? just wondering..


----------



## Bodacious

Cant wait for wade to clip this one....


----------



## fisheye48

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *NICHOLAS (10/14/2009)*Did you even read what you looked up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spearing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body. Spearing does not include the catching or taking of a fish by a hook with hook and line gear or by snagging (snatch hooking)."
> 
> 
> 
> Gaffing a fish off the pier is not bow hunting, its not gigging, and its not spearfishing (Spearfishing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish through the instrumentality of a hand or mechanically propelled, single or multi-pronged spear or lance, barbed or barbless, operated by a person swimming at or below the surface of the water.") No one on the pier is swimming at or below the surface.
> 
> 
> 
> If anything it would be snagging. And that is not included.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD GOD IM SURROUNDED BY STUPIDITY.iF HE CAPTURED THE FISH BY PIERCING ITS BODY than he speared it.If he did not measure the fish before he stuck it with the gaff than he technically speared it.Did you read the the first paragraph.IT IS ILLEGAL TO CAPTURE A BILLFISH USING A DEVICE THAT PIERCES HIS BODY EVEN IF YOUR 100 FEET OR 3 FEET ABOVE THE FISH.HE STILL NOT MEASURE THE FISH BEFORE HE KILLED IT WITH THE GAFF.
Click to expand...



Last i checked...who are you to judge others?? your just another swinging dick like the rest of us! no more no less...get a clue dumbass


----------



## finfever61

Every year large Billfish are killed during tournaments using very large Flying Gaffs so I'm guessing these >$100,000 fish in some cases were "illegal". There are going to be some very angry captains out there who need to return a lot of money.


----------



## NICHOLAS

Your right! Didn't get an exact measurement before gaffing the fish! You deserve a cookie for pointing this out!!! But his estimation was correct. It was legal! Legal fish! Done Deal.





Congrats on the big ass sail on the pier! 400yrds is a lot of line to have out and have nothing go wrong, way to go!


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *Water Hazard (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *[email protected] (10/14/2009)*This one should be good...he has been typoing a while...probably mouthing to himself ol fruity ass this fruity ass that...I would love to be a fly on his wall.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what you say or do you will still be that guy.same with tyler and John and the rest.No matter what you say or do or how you try to make yourselves look you will still be that boatless poor bastard pier rat working at a bait shop or hanging around that nasty pier and still posting lame ass pier reports or offshore pics of a handfull of mingos and other bottom CRAP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is great, this quote comes from the guy who traded a POS whaler for an even bigger POS that I wouldnt trust to pull away from the dock in. You have already been laughed at on The hull truth site after your stupid questions, and come back here to try and talk down to people some more. BTW how many of those bottom fishing trips did you take in that POS whaler where you had pics of mingos and other bottom "crap" in the bottom of your boat. Wasn't "CRAP" then was it? I've got $100 that says you will never make it to Ram Powell in that POS you own right now. Heck, you aint made it out of the pass in the three months you've owned it. You are such a hypocritcal dumbass...
Click to expand...

lol more chiming in from the hater gallery.yeah i really got laughed at.where do you retards come up with this stupid shit from.HAVE YOU EVER BEEN IN MY BOAT?DO YOU KNOW WHERE IT IS?HAVE YOU EVER DRIVEN OR RIDDEN IN IT?HAVE YOU BEEN GUARDING THE PASS LOOKING FOR MY RIG TO LEAVE AND COME BACK?

So because you say so my boat is a POS and wont make it to RAMPOWELL and im supposed to take pictures and videos to report to some internet loser to prove myself.Once again a good example of how you haters that dont have shit like to jump my ass and say what you think you know.

And please post the links where i got laughed at..i want to see this.If your gonna blow smoke up peoples ass than please post up but dont talk out your ass just cause your wifes ugly and you cant afford a 35 Bertram.My slip fee is what you pay for your boat payment ******..


----------



## whome

just one response to your question asking if you could roll your boat in 3-4 footers....



SplashFL said:


> Is it possible to roll this boat in 4 footers.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> You could not roll it in those little seas if you wanted to.* LOL
> Sorry for the laugh but I've owned a 1979 38 Bertram (originally with 555's, then repowered to 400 hp Detroits) since about 1982. *Been in seas out in the gulfstream where when in the troughs all you saw was water from the bridge ie seas in the non-exhaguraged 8-10 ft range, probably more, and yes Bertram's will rock and roll but they will also run fine in seas where most of the others will pound you to death.
> With my original 555's with clean bottom and half fuel mine used to cruise 17 knots and I have a full tower. Are yours not the 270hp turbo's ? If so, she should be a lot faster then 14 mph which is just above 12 knots.


Like I said, you will sell that boat before it ever see's ram powell or south...if you have done anything impressive or could prove us wrong you would in a heartbeat, since you can't all you can do is resort to insults....haha..this is great...


----------



## -=Desperado=-

water hazard you got some balls joking my boat and heres your specs LMAO you old broke dick in the mud putting that POS outboard need dialysis when you get back trying to clown my rig LMAO..Seriously you joked my rig but you got electronics that are almost as old as your colostomy bag?

*boat is a 1997 23 foot Caravelle Center Console. "Water Hazard" is powered by a 250 horsepower Suzuki Four Stroke engine to get you to the fishing grounds and back quickly. Electroincs include a Garmin 192C Color GPS and Chartpotter, a Furuno FCV667 Bottom machine and a Standard Horizon VHF with DSC for safety. *

*We provide all rods and reels, fishing licenses, ice and bait. We use only top of the line brand name equipment such as Penn and Shimano.*


----------



## WW2

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*Spearing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body..
> 
> 
> 
> Now if he did not measure the fish before he stuck the prongs in his ass than he technically speared it.The only way to harvest a fish LEGALY is to know the measurement and than you proceed to the gaffing process.This was not the case.The fish was killed before it was LEGALLY measured.Someone please unbiased opinion here correct me if im wrong or just ask an FWC officer.I would love to know if the fish would have been gaffed with the fwc officer standing there and the questioning wether it was legal or not.




Spearing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body. Spearing does not include the catching or taking of a fish by a hook with hook and line gear or by snagging (snatch hooking)."



Spearfishing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish through the instrumentality of a hand or mechanically propelled, single or multi-pronged spear or lance, barbed or barbless, operated by a person swimming at or below the surface of the water."



SPEARING DOES NOT INCLUDE THE CATCHING OR TAKING OF A FISH BY A HOOK AND LINE GEAR.



Spearfishing is defined...., operated by a person swimming AT or BELOW the surface of the water. 



Gaffing a fish is never considered spearing. Gaffing is the means used to lift a fish that is already caught. WORST case is that gaffing with a line and hook would be considered snatch hooking, which is excluded in the rules you posted.


----------



## fisheye48

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*water hazard you got some balls joking my boat and heres your specs LMAO you old broke dick in the mud putting that POS outboard need dialysis when you get back trying to clown my rig LMAO..Seriously you joked my rig but you got electronics that are almost as old as your colostomy bag?
> 
> 
> 
> *boat is a 1997 23 foot Caravelle Center Console. "Water Hazard" is powered by a 250 horsepower Suzuki Four Stroke engine to get you to the fishing grounds and back quickly. Electroincs include a Garmin 192C Color GPS and Chartpotter, a Furuno FCV667 Bottom machine and a Standard Horizon VHF with DSC for safety. *
> 
> 
> 
> *We provide all rods and reels, fishing licenses, ice and bait. We use only top of the line brand name equipment such as Penn and Shimano.*




the thing between his boat and yours...HE CAN CATCH FISH! unlike you who talks it up and has no clue...where are those 2 wahoo pics that are as worn out as your boat is?


----------



## whome

haha, that 192 does everything i need it to do...i haveran handheld gps units on inshore boatsto boats that have over 200k in electronics in them. this gps is exactly what i need on my boat. i buy what works for me, not what i can brag on and put other people down for just because i think my stuff is better.

whats funny is you have that 79 bertram and think its something so nice that you can bash everyone else for what they have. if you had any boating experience at all, you would have known when you bought that thing that it was a money pit and had been rode hard and put up wet.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *WW2 (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*Spearing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body..
> 
> Now if he did not measure the fish before he stuck the prongs in his ass than he technically speared it.The only way to harvest a fish LEGALY is to know the measurement and than you proceed to the gaffing process.This was not the case.The fish was killed before it was LEGALLY measured.Someone please unbiased opinion here correct me if im wrong or just ask an FWC officer.I would love to know if the fish would have been gaffed with the fwc officer standing there and the questioning wether it was legal or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Spearing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body. Spearing does not include the catching or taking of a fish by a hook with hook and line gear or by snagging (snatch hooking)."
> 
> Spearfishing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish through the instrumentality of a hand or mechanically propelled, single or multi-pronged spear or lance, barbed or barbless, operated by a person swimming at or below the surface of the water."
> 
> SPEARING DOES NOT INCLUDE THE CATCHING OR TAKING OF A FISH BY A HOOK AND LINE GEAR.
> 
> Spearfishing is defined...., operated by a person swimming AT or BELOW the surface of the water.
> 
> Gaffing a fish is never considered spearing. Gaffing is the means used to lift a fish that is already caught. WORST case is that gaffing with a line and hook would be considered snatch hooking, which is excluded in the rules you posted.
Click to expand...

yes but taking possesion of the fish it is first measured correct?if you take possesion of the fish using a meat hook without measuring it than you have technically speared it..its not fukin rocket science.if you shoot a trippletail with a bow before it is measured its spearfishing,if you free gaff a fish before you measured it than you technically speared it.billfish are illegal to spear.A GAFF WOULD BE THE CORRECT TERM IF THE FISH WAS MEASURED AND APPROVED TO TAKE POSSESION.this was NOT the case.


----------



## fisheye48

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *WW2 (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*Spearing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body..
> 
> 
> 
> Now if he did not measure the fish before he stuck the prongs in his ass than he technically speared it.The only way to harvest a fish LEGALY is to know the measurement and than you proceed to the gaffing process.This was not the case.The fish was killed before it was LEGALLY measured.Someone please unbiased opinion here correct me if im wrong or just ask an FWC officer.I would love to know if the fish would have been gaffed with the fwc officer standing there and the questioning wether it was legal or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spearing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body. Spearing does not include the catching or taking of a fish by a hook with hook and line gear or by snagging (snatch hooking)."
> 
> 
> 
> Spearfishing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish through the instrumentality of a hand or mechanically propelled, single or multi-pronged spear or lance, barbed or barbless, operated by a person swimming at or below the surface of the water."
> 
> 
> 
> SPEARING DOES NOT INCLUDE THE CATCHING OR TAKING OF A FISH BY A HOOK AND LINE GEAR.
> 
> 
> 
> Spearfishing is defined...., operated by a person swimming AT or BELOW the surface of the water.
> 
> 
> 
> Gaffing a fish is never considered spearing. Gaffing is the means used to lift a fish that is already caught. WORST case is that gaffing with a line and hook would be considered snatch hooking, which is excluded in the rules you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes but taking possesion of the fish it is first measured correct?if you take possesion of the fish using a meat hook without measuring it than you have technically speared it..its not fukin rocket science.if you shoot a trippletail with a bow before it is measured its spearfishing,if you free gaff a fish before you measured it than you technically speared it.billfish are illegal to spear.A GAFF WOULD BE THE CORRECT TERM IF THE FISH WAS MEASURED AND APPROVED TO TAKE POSSESION.this was NOT the case.
Click to expand...



so what your saying is that you have never got a fish up to the side of the boat and gaffed it and brought it over? but leaned over the side and measure every fish then decside to stick the gaff in it??


----------



## John B.

i love how you avoid the question of how many billfish you have caught


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *Water Hazard (10/14/2009)*haha, that 192 does everything i need it to do...i haveran handheld gps units on inshore boatsto boats that have over 200k in electronics in them. this gps is exactly what i need on my boat. i buy what works for me, not what i can brag on and put other people down for just because i think my stuff is better.
> 
> whats funny is you have that 79 bertram and think its something so nice that you can bash everyone else for what they have. if you had any boating experience at all, you would have known when you bought that thing that it was a money pit and had been rode hard and put up wet.




the bashing started with you grizwald ass than you felt the need to prove yourself twice to someone your calling a dumbass..Remind me again of who the dumbass is.i dont have to prove anything to anyone.i fish for me and for fun.ocassionally take pictures but who cares.this thread is not about me or your ugly ass center console i was just stating the facts.


----------



## illforwill

jake that is f***ing awesome man.


----------



## whome

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (10/14/2009)*haha, that 192 does everything i need it to do...i haveran handheld gps units on inshore boatsto boats that have over 200k in electronics in them. this gps is exactly what i need on my boat. i buy what works for me, not what i can brag on and put other people down for just because i think my stuff is better.
> 
> whats funny is you have that 79 bertram and think its something so nice that you can bash everyone else for what they have. if you had any boating experience at all, you would have known when you bought that thing that it was a money pit and had been rode hard and put up wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bashing started with you grizwald ass than you felt the need to prove yourself twice to someone your calling a dumbass..Remind me again of who the dumbass is.i dont have to prove anything to anyone.i fish for me and for fun.ocassionally take pictures but who cares.this thread is not about me or your ugly ass center console i was just stating the facts.
Click to expand...

have you or have you not posted several pictures of bottom fish in your boat? then you tell someone else that those fish are crap? thats where I jumped in on this discussion. You are so hypocritical you cannot keep up with yourself. By the way, did you see the quote where the guy from THT laughed at you? I guess he is a dumbass too huh?


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *John B. (10/14/2009)*i love how you avoid the question of how many billfish you have caught


i can say anything john but that proves nothing.WHAT PART OF I DONT GIVE A SHIT HOW MANY BILLS YOU THINK I HAVE CAUGHT DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND.I have fished my whole life from norfolk canyon to hatteras to florida.DOES IT REALLY MATTER THAT MUCH?YOU CAN TELL ME YOU CAUGHT 100 BUT WHAT REALLY DOES IT MATTER.WHY IS IT SO IMPORTANT?I HAVE SEEN MY SHARE OF ALL FISH but to me whats important is conservation and from what i have seen this week disgust me..


----------



## WW2

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *WW2 (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*Spearing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body..
> 
> 
> 
> Now if he did not measure the fish before he stuck the prongs in his ass than he technically speared it.The only way to harvest a fish LEGALY is to know the measurement and than you proceed to the gaffing process.This was not the case.The fish was killed before it was LEGALLY measured.Someone please unbiased opinion here correct me if im wrong or just ask an FWC officer.I would love to know if the fish would have been gaffed with the fwc officer standing there and the questioning wether it was legal or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spearing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body. Spearing does not include the catching or taking of a fish by a hook with hook and line gear or by snagging (snatch hooking)."
> 
> 
> 
> Spearfishing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish through the instrumentality of a hand or mechanically propelled, single or multi-pronged spear or lance, barbed or barbless, operated by a person swimming at or below the surface of the water."
> 
> 
> 
> SPEARING DOES NOT INCLUDE THE CATCHING OR TAKING OF A FISH BY A HOOK AND LINE GEAR.
> 
> 
> 
> Spearfishing is defined...., operated by a person swimming AT or BELOW the surface of the water.
> 
> 
> 
> Gaffing a fish is never considered spearing. Gaffing is the means used to lift a fish that is already caught. WORST case is that gaffing with a line and hook would be considered snatch hooking, which is excluded in the rules you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes but taking possesion of the fish it is first measured correct?if you take possesion of the fish using a meat hook without measuring it than you have technically speared it..its not fukin rocket science.if you shoot a trippletail with a bow before it is measured its spearfishing,if you free gaff a fish before you measured it than you technically speared it.billfish are illegal to spear.A GAFF WOULD BE THE CORRECT TERM IF THE FISH WAS MEASURED AND APPROVED TO TAKE POSSESION.this was NOT the case.
Click to expand...



No, that is not correct at all. You have not technically speared it. It quite clearly defines what spearing is and no where does it say gaffing it before measurement equates to spearing. It doesn't say it. Anywhere. Nowhere. A gaff is a gaff. Period. Never in the world has a gaff been considered a spear. Never ever ever. It's a gaff. There is no spearing a fish AFTER you have already caught it with a hook and line. 



If you take possession of a fish that is too small you will get a ticket for undersized fish. That's it. You do not also get a ticket for spearfishing or spearing that fish because you gaffed it. You are flat wrong on this one. The fish was taken by hook and line. 



Oh, and in your examples you use a bow and free gaffing. They did not gaff it with a bow and they did not free gaff it. Free gaffing is gaffing a fish that has not already been caught by any other means. That's what the FREE means. The fish is free and has not been caught and you gaffed it...free gaffing. This fish was caught. And certainly, gaffing it would have sealed the deal on possession. But, had it been undersized they would not have gotten a ticket for spearing, they would have gotten a ticket for possession of an undersized fish.


----------



## John B.

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (10/14/2009)*i love how you avoid the question of how many billfish you have caught
> 
> 
> 
> i can say anything john but that proves nothing.WHAT PART OF I DONT GIVE A SHIT HOW MANY BILLS YOU THINK I HAVE CAUGHT DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND.I have fished my whole life from norfolk canyon to hatteras to florida.DOES IT REALLY MATTER THAT MUCH?YOU CAN TELL ME YOU CAUGHT 100 BUT WHAT REALLY DOES IT MATTER.WHY IS IT SO IMPORTANT?I HAVE SEEN MY SHARE OF ALL FISH but to me whats important is conservation and from what i have seen this week disgust me..
Click to expand...

i guess the most conserving thing to do is not catch them at all.

keep up the good work willis.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *Water Hazard (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (10/14/2009)*haha, that 192 does everything i need it to do...i haveran handheld gps units on inshore boatsto boats that have over 200k in electronics in them. this gps is exactly what i need on my boat. i buy what works for me, not what i can brag on and put other people down for just because i think my stuff is better.
> 
> whats funny is you have that 79 bertram and think its something so nice that you can bash everyone else for what they have. if you had any boating experience at all, you would have known when you bought that thing that it was a money pit and had been rode hard and put up wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bashing started with you grizwald ass than you felt the need to prove yourself twice to someone your calling a dumbass..Remind me again of who the dumbass is.i dont have to prove anything to anyone.i fish for me and for fun.ocassionally take pictures but who cares.this thread is not about me or your ugly ass center console i was just stating the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have you or have you not posted several pictures of bottom fish in your boat? then you tell someone else that those fish are crap? thats where I jumped in on this discussion. You are so hypocritical you cannot keep up with yourself. By the way, did you see the quote where the guy from THT laughed at you? I guess he is a dumbass too huh?
Click to expand...



when you can chime in with some valuable input other than riding my nuts ill respond back to you.otherwise your on ignore


----------



## whome

> *John B. (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (10/14/2009)*i love how you avoid the question of how many billfish you have caught
> 
> 
> 
> i can say anything john but that proves nothing.WHAT PART OF I DONT GIVE A SHIT HOW MANY BILLS YOU THINK I HAVE CAUGHT DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND.I have fished my whole life from norfolk canyon to hatteras to florida.DOES IT REALLY MATTER THAT MUCH?YOU CAN TELL ME YOU CAUGHT 100 BUT WHAT REALLY DOES IT MATTER.WHY IS IT SO IMPORTANT?I HAVE SEEN MY SHARE OF ALL FISH but to me whats important is conservation and from what i have seen this week disgust me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guess the most conserving thing to do is not catch them at all.
> 
> keep up the good work willis.
Click to expand...

This reminds me of that bottom fishing picture desperado posted a while back. He had a bowed up rod with *"OWNED"* written across the picture. What he didnt tell anyone was that he was hooked on one of the three barges....

I think John B just OWNED you....haha


----------



## fisheye48

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (10/14/2009)*i love how you avoid the question of how many billfish you have caught
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can say anything john but that proves nothing.WHAT PART OF I DONT GIVE A SHIT HOW MANY BILLS YOU THINK I HAVE CAUGHT DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND.I have fished my whole life from norfolk canyon to hatteras to florida.DOES IT REALLY MATTER THAT MUCH?YOU CAN TELL ME YOU CAUGHT 100 BUT WHAT REALLY DOES IT MATTER.WHY IS IT SO IMPORTANT?I HAVE SEEN MY SHARE OF ALL FISH but to me whats important is conservation and from what i have seen this week disgust me..
Click to expand...



becasue you havent caught any!!! you strut around here with your chest poked out acting like your the forum bluewater badass when you cant even catch a cold right...you talk a big game but you sure cant back it up....you can get all the book knowledge you want and make it sound like you know what your talking about but the thing is you dont know anything!!!


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *John B. (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (10/14/2009)*i love how you avoid the question of how many billfish you have caught
> 
> 
> 
> i can say anything john but that proves nothing.WHAT PART OF I DONT GIVE A SHIT HOW MANY BILLS YOU THINK I HAVE CAUGHT DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND.I have fished my whole life from norfolk canyon to hatteras to florida.DOES IT REALLY MATTER THAT MUCH?YOU CAN TELL ME YOU CAUGHT 100 BUT WHAT REALLY DOES IT MATTER.WHY IS IT SO IMPORTANT?I HAVE SEEN MY SHARE OF ALL FISH but to me whats important is conservation and from what i have seen this week disgust me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guess the most conserving thing to do is not catch them at all.
> 
> keep up the good work willis.
Click to expand...



its all good man.your still my buddy.ill still come see you so you can box me up some cigar minnows and hand spool my 80 wides


----------



## whome

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Hazard (10/14/2009)*haha, that 192 does everything i need it to do...i haveran handheld gps units on inshore boatsto boats that have over 200k in electronics in them. this gps is exactly what i need on my boat. i buy what works for me, not what i can brag on and put other people down for just because i think my stuff is better.
> 
> whats funny is you have that 79 bertram and think its something so nice that you can bash everyone else for what they have. if you had any boating experience at all, you would have known when you bought that thing that it was a money pit and had been rode hard and put up wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bashing started with you grizwald ass than you felt the need to prove yourself twice to someone your calling a dumbass..Remind me again of who the dumbass is.i dont have to prove anything to anyone.i fish for me and for fun.ocassionally take pictures but who cares.this thread is not about me or your ugly ass center console i was just stating the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have you or have you not posted several pictures of bottom fish in your boat? then you tell someone else that those fish are crap? thats where I jumped in on this discussion. You are so hypocritical you cannot keep up with yourself. By the way, did you see the quote where the guy from THT laughed at you? I guess he is a dumbass too huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when you can chime in with some valuable input other than riding my nuts ill respond back to you.otherwise your on ignore
Click to expand...

uh oh...someone remembers a while back and has proved your are hypocritical and now you are taking your ball and leaving? Proves everything that everyone has been saying about you. 

I will give you this, at least you didn't lie and say you have caught a billfish, when in fact its obvious that you have not, and if you had, it would have to have been on a charter or at least someone else's boat.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *fisheye48 (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (10/14/2009)*i love how you avoid the question of how many billfish you have caught
> 
> 
> 
> i can say anything john but that proves nothing.WHAT PART OF I DONT GIVE A SHIT HOW MANY BILLS YOU THINK I HAVE CAUGHT DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND.I have fished my whole life from norfolk canyon to hatteras to florida.DOES IT REALLY MATTER THAT MUCH?YOU CAN TELL ME YOU CAUGHT 100 BUT WHAT REALLY DOES IT MATTER.WHY IS IT SO IMPORTANT?I HAVE SEEN MY SHARE OF ALL FISH but to me whats important is conservation and from what i have seen this week disgust me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> becasue you havent caught any!!! you strut around here with your chest poked out acting like your the forum bluewater badass when you cant even catch a cold right...you talk a big game but you sure cant back it up....you can get all the book knowledge you want and make it sound like you know what your talking about but the thing is you dont know anything!!!
Click to expand...

your still here like a mosquito on my sack waiting for a response.WHAT YOU WANT ME TO SAY SOMETHING SO YOU DONT FEEL LEFT OUT?GET A LIFE AND STOP PRETENDING LIKE YOU EVER FISHED WITH ME OR KNOW WTF I CAN CATCH


----------



## fisheye48

its ok will...nobody will laugh at you when you admit you were wrong...everyone is wrong sometime....guess your inflated ego wont let you though


----------



## -=Desperado=-

YOU SHITFORBRAINS sit here and act like billfishing is some mad science.i can remember not to long ago someone caught there first marlin on a lure i rigged and gave them and on one other instance someone hooked another one on another lure i rigged and let them use but i really dont have any clue.how many 80 dollar lures have you assholes rigged and gave or loaned out to people on this forum.

how many or what of anything have you assholes gave to anyone here including useful advice that wasnt bitching or whing about desperado.thought so


----------



## Tyler Massey

Will, i see some nice mingos and lane snapper in this pic from your old boat










Only fishing trip for the despardo!

Thank god he had the fighting belt on for this hog!!










Nice tuna caughton the sweet bertram!! oh wait its just a bobo..


----------



## fisheye48

> *tmass (10/14/2009)*Will, i see some nice mingos and lane snapper in this pic from your old boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only fishing trip for the despardo!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god he had the fighting belt on for this hog!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice tuna caughton the sweet bertram!! oh wait its just a bobo..




OH NO!!! where those fish measureed before they got gaffed if not that is evidence!!! HE WAS SPEARFISHING!!! quick call FWC and get him ticketed!!!


----------



## whome

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*YOU SHITFORBRAINS sit here and act like billfishing is some mad science.i can remember not to long ago someone caught there first marlin on a lure i rigged and gave them and on one other instance someone hooked another one on another lure i rigged and let them use but i really dont have any clue.how many 80 dollar lures have you assholes rigged and gave or loaned out to people on this forum.
> 
> how many or what of anything have you assholes gave to anyone here including useful advice that wasnt bitching or whing about desperado.thought so


I will tell you what we DON'T do. We don't regularly put people down. We don't tell people that their type of fishing is not as important as your type of fishing. We don't throw insults around regularly to people we have never met. We don't regularly have problems with anyone but....Desperado. So, what is the common denominator here....Desperado....Apparently wade thinks your an ok guy. I have fished with wade alot and wade has a few trips on my pos center console, so I respect a lot of what he has to say and thinks. I just cannot understand how a person could be so much different in person rather than on a computer. Why is there such an apparent difference?


----------



## -=Desperado=-

lol what a complete loser to dig up that post of a 4 hour family trip where we caught more kings in 4 hours than you catch in a month on that stinky ass pier and NO THAT WAS NOT THE ONLY TRIP.i reported that trip cause i had a few people asking about the new boat and wanted pictures.WHATS YOUR POINT MAN?YOU TRYING TO PROVE SOMETHING HERE BY THESE PICTURES OR SAY IM A SHITTY FISHERMAN OR WHSAT?PLEASE EXPLAIN


----------



## John B.

well played sir


----------



## whome

> *tmass (10/14/2009)*Will, i see some nice mingos and lane snapper in this pic from your old boat
> 
> Only fishing trip for the despardo!
> 
> Thank god he had the fighting belt on for this hog!!
> 
> Nice tuna caughton the sweet bertram!! oh wait its just a bobo..




Hey that is Ram Powell in the background of that picture..Oh wait...thats Fort Pickens Fire Tower...sorry....

Ok, couldnt resist that one, I think I am done for the night....take care will....


----------



## Pourman1

Great job on the Sailfish :clap:clap ... all this B.S. is why I don't post much about the College Football threads anymore :doh ... TOO many Armchair QB's , Back Seat drivers , and covert ESPN Sports Analysts posting here :banghead ... keep drinking that Kool-Aid :letsdrink


----------



## Tyler Massey

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*lol what a complete loser to dig up that post of a 4 hour family trip where we caught more kings in 4 hours than you catch in a month on that stinky ass pier and NO THAT WAS NOT THE ONLY TRIP.i reported that trip cause i had a few people asking about the new boat and wanted pictures.WHATS YOUR POINT MAN?YOU TRYING TO PROVE SOMETHING HERE BY THESE PICTURES OR SAY IM A SHITTY FISHERMAN OR WHSAT?PLEASE EXPLAIN


Im pretty sure that you dug up some pics of me and sam and John B. and putsome stupid Kanye West thing in them just the other day...you are the real loser!

Why doyou brag about how many kings you caught but when it comes to billfish you don't ever have anything to prove??

Yes i was trying to prove that you are a shitty fisherman, you hit the nail right on the head!


----------



## badazzchef

I am ashamed of this forum these days. I am acharter member. I was a member of the old forum all the way back to fish the brdige...well let me tell you all something...this forum was not designed for all of this bickering. We have all been guilty of it...you know whats funny??? There is a thread on this forum right now that is BLATANT law breaking...funny thing is that about 90 of you have supported its cause. I will not point it out so do not ask...I will hint to something though...Saltwater Products Endorsement License....

Anyway beyond all of that...Is this all worth it? I mean are we all so disgruntled with the state of affairs outside of our lives that we bicker like this? 

Back in my hometown before internet if we had a problem we would meet at the flagpole...Do we all really wanna meet at the flagpole? Do yall all really wanna fight htis much?

The people on the cause of conservation...do you make payments to various causes helping the fight for conservation?

The people for catching and eating what ever the hell you catch...keep your head down and continue on your way!

I sent some folks on this forum a month or so ago...they called me and wanted to know if it would be ok to post a 4 man limit of redfish with 4 over slot fish. After explaining that they would have to define they were in Alabama and that people might ride them because they might have thought that the fish were from Florida they just bowed out quietly...anyway these were friends of mine from Tecsonic Industries the makers of Humminbird Depthfinders...after reading some of the other fights they have decided to be regulat lurkers...anyway who gives a shit right?


----------



## floridafisherman

Congrats Jake on the wonderful sailfish. Many a fisherman both pier and boat have tried and you my friend have succeeded. I've watched you fish for several years and you have become one heck of a fisherman.



Now on another note....now you guys know why he calls himself desperado. Nice try mudslinger (literally) you have no fishing skills.


----------



## Jurys In

I HAVE NO IDEA WHO YOU ARE DESPERADO BUT YOU SOUND LIKE A REAL DICKHEAD. YOU LIKE TALKING SHIT ON THE COMPUTER KEYBOARD COWBOY. MATTER OF FACT I DONT KNOW ANY OF YALL BUT REALLY TIRED OF READING DESPERADOS SHIT TALKING TO OTHER FISHERMEN. WHY DONT YOU JUST MEET THESE GUYS ON THE PEIR AND LET THEM WHOOP YOUR ASS


----------



## jigslinger

> *floridafisherman (10/15/2009)*Congrats Jake on the wonderful sailfish. Many a fisherman both pier and boat have tried and you my friend have succeeded. I've watched you fish for several years and you have become one heck of a fisherman.
> 
> Now on another note....now you guys know why he calls himself desperado. Nice try mudslinger (literally) you have no fishing skills.


x2


----------



## flats stalker

> *Jurys In (10/15/2009)*I HAVE NO IDEA WHO YOU ARE DESPERADO BUT YOU SOUND LIKE A REAL DICKHEAD. YOU LIKE TALKING SHIT ON THE COMPUTER KEYBOARD COWBOY. MATTER OF FACT I DONT KNOW ANY OF YALL BUT REALLY TIRED OF READING DESPERADOS SHIT TALKING TO OTHER FISHERMEN. WHY DONT YOU JUST MEET THESE GUYS ON THE PEIR AND LET THEM WHOOP YOUR ASS


wow,open threats on a public forum,nice touch to a useless thread.nice catch out of a yak,i would be bragging my ass off on that one.


----------



## User6882

is it too late now to congradulate the boy on his fish? 

good catch off a pier :bowdown

on a side note, im REALLY suprised this thread wasnt pulled LONG ago


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *fisheye48 (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *WW2 (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*Spearing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body..
> 
> Now if he did not measure the fish before he stuck the prongs in his ass than he technically speared it.The only way to harvest a fish LEGALY is to know the measurement and than you proceed to the gaffing process.This was not the case.The fish was killed before it was LEGALLY measured.Someone please unbiased opinion here correct me if im wrong or just ask an FWC officer.I would love to know if the fish would have been gaffed with the fwc officer standing there and the questioning wether it was legal or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Spearing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bow hunting, gigging, spearfishing, or by any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body. Spearing does not include the catching or taking of a fish by a hook with hook and line gear or by snagging (snatch hooking)."
> 
> Spearfishing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish through the instrumentality of a hand or mechanically propelled, single or multi-pronged spear or lance, barbed or barbless, operated by a person swimming at or below the surface of the water."
> 
> SPEARING DOES NOT INCLUDE THE CATCHING OR TAKING OF A FISH BY A HOOK AND LINE GEAR.
> 
> Spearfishing is defined...., operated by a person swimming AT or BELOW the surface of the water.
> 
> Gaffing a fish is never considered spearing. Gaffing is the means used to lift a fish that is already caught. WORST case is that gaffing with a line and hook would be considered snatch hooking, which is excluded in the rules you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes but taking possesion of the fish it is first measured correct?if you take possesion of the fish using a meat hook without measuring it than you have technically speared it..its not fukin rocket science.if you shoot a trippletail with a bow before it is measured its spearfishing,if you free gaff a fish before you measured it than you technically speared it.billfish are illegal to spear.A GAFF WOULD BE THE CORRECT TERM IF THE FISH WAS MEASURED AND APPROVED TO TAKE POSSESION.this was NOT the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what your saying is that you have never got a fish up to the side of the boat and gaffed it and brought it over? but leaned over the side and measure every fish then decside to stick the gaff in it??
Click to expand...

Im pretty much done with this stupidity and lack of respect for the resourse.This fish was gaffed from 36 feet.No way in to accurately measure a fish this size .When we bring a fish boatside and say the size limit is 30 inches and the fish is obviously 50 inches and your 3 feet from the fish.We have caught plenty of undersized fish that never saw the prongs of the gaff.Most fish like amberjack and grouper just get lifted in to measure but bigger fish likke swords get measured in the water with a pre cut limit stick.Its obvious your not familiar with any of these tactics and all these smart ass way off topic comments about my fishing skills and blah blah proves nothing.I am sure HMS would feel differently about the measure tactics of standing back from 35 feet away and squinting at the fish in the water and some ******* holding a gaff saying lets stick him boys.I am positive if they was aware of this half ass measuring tactic to kill atlantic sailfish they would impose new legislation.Some of you guys are a pitiful excuse for sportsmen.


----------



## Chris V

*WTF has happened to this forum!!??*


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *-=Desperado=- (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *[email protected] (10/14/2009)*-=Desperado=- You sir are a jackass...what are we going to do with you? Are you ever going to shut the hell up? Im guessing no...Im getting to the point that I begin to smile when I read ur crap...thats how much of it I have read over the last 6 years. Lets try to keep this thread from getting deleted since it was about someone accomplishment. We can start two other threads to bash me and you.:bpts:moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL is the best you got?Mr waaahh waaaah will told everyone i was catching big fishes in front of the elmatador on okaloosa island in my hobie kayak so i deleted my pictures and stomped off like a lil bitch and said you was leaving bahhaha.Your accomplishments in that oversized surfboard mean as much to me as what that sailfish had for dinner.Im not part of your fan club so go drag some more fish up so you can gain some more internet fame with your 10 minute fish photo shoots ol fruity ass
> 
> 
> 
> PS let me know when you sell that SINKCRAFT and your ready to come learn how to troll and stop snobbling shit baits off the beach with bobbers and pier rats throwing first cast on your fruity ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> correct me if i'm, wrong... but are you the same desperado that is on 'thehulltruth' forum???
> 
> 
> 
> the same desperado with a bertram that for some reason only goes 12mph wide fucking open?
> 
> 
> 
> again, just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] 12MPH wtf you smoking dude.that boat does 20knts in 3-4 foot head seas and to waah waah diaper boy that thinks he knows my ass so well.im pretty much done with this crowd of dumbasses.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CANT FIX STUPID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see no point in saying or boasting or bragging on shit.i got over bragging and trying to impress classmates when i got laid TEX so give it a rest kayak boy.
Click to expand...



I saw your pussy ass whining over on the hull truth about how shitty your boat runs too. The fact is you couldn't catch shit in that ugly ass piece of crap whaler so you figured you'd upgrade to a big boyz boat and now you can barely run it good enough to put kings in the boat out by the #1 buoy. Jealousy is a bitch, especially when it is coming from a guy with a big boyz boat and he's jealous of some "willys" that are outfishing him on kayaks and piers.



Nice catches on the sails fellas!


----------



## Deeplines

Well, I just read all 5 pages and decided it was not that entertaining. Some of it was though.

Congrats on catching the sail from the Pier. :bowdown


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *-=Desperado=- (10/15/2009)*Some of you guys are a pitiful excuse for sportsmen.


Some of you are a poor exuse for respectfull forum members. We are all hear to share our enjoyment in our common ground. FISHING, DIVING, HUNTING. We are not hear to bash anyone. We are not here to fly off at the mouth on someone. There is so much garbage that goes on between grown adults on this forum. 

If you are someone that comes on here and tries to find something wrong in a post, get over yourself!!!!!!! Do you have nothing better to do? You need to go find something in life that you enjoy and let the next person enjoy what they are doing as well. People come on here to feel proud about what they have accomplished. They want to share their excitement with others and maybe help another angler do the same. Too many people want to find every cotton picken thing wrong in a post and try to be internet FWC. Get over it. If you do something different, good for you. 

.

Congrats to the person who caught the fish. This is the most I have ever heard about sails being caught this close to shore since I can remember. It has inspired many other people to get out there with the hopes of landing a fish of a lifetime. Thanks for posting and sharing.


----------

